
UBHacking: hubot-malta is a plugin for Slack teams and Hack-a-thons - yebyen
https://www.npmjs.com/package/hubot-malta
======
yebyen
We made this Slack bot because we found, as a team at a hackathon, that 500
people (mostly freshmen) forming teams at a hackathon were unlikely to self-
organize productively when just put into a room together.

Our team did not have any CoffeeScript background, but Hubot came with most of
the features we needed as CoffeeScript plugins. The four members of our team
did not have any preferred language in common. We figured Hack-a-Thon
participants would have an easier time if they could find other coders that
preferred the same languages they did.

